# Serum -v- Dogus



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies

We are looking to have having donor embryos early next year.  After hours of research on the internet, I am torn between Dogus and Serum as the best clinics for me.  Is there anyone out there who has been to both and can recommend one over the other?  I have emailed both Penny at Serum and Julie at Dogus and they have both been extremely helpful.

Julie has quoted me an amazing 97% success rate for my age group - she said almost everyone my age in 2010 got pregnant (I am 33) - I am not at all saying she is lying but I just find this success rate too good to be true (maybe that includes all ladies who tested positive but didn't even get to a 6 week heartbeat scan??) but am now drawn towards the Dogus because of this high success rate.  Whereas I have heard very good reviews of Serum but they haven't quoted such a high success rate.  

I do wonder at Dogus because they dont even want you there for a consultation or for any tests (apart from having a valid HIV HEP BC etc done in this country) - you literally just turn up for the egg transfer without a consultation but at Serum Penny said she would like me there for a consultation to do at least an aquascan.  I always thought it rings alarm bells that a clinic wouldn't even have you for a consultation so my immediate instinct is Serum being the better clinic but I have been pulled towards Dogus because of the success rate quoted -that is amazing, and if that is accurate, I think I would go there over Serum regardless of my thoughts on not even wanting a consultation with their patients..... confused.com...... has anyone got any experience of both clinics?

thank you.

Linlou x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi LinLou

have you had a look on the Serum thread? you can find it here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276297.0 and a general information guide on Serum can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276297.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## Mellie289 (Dec 9, 2011)

The 97% success rate sounds too good to be true to me as well, but I suppose it can be possible depending on what information is being used to calculate success rate. Julie said that almost everyone in your age range got pregnant in 2010 -- but was that with a single cycle? I can't remember where (sorry), but I once read that DE IVF can have very high success rates with multiple cycles (closer to 100% including women who underwent up to 2 or 3 cycles). Perhaps the success rate for a single cycle is similar to that of Serum? Also, how many people within your age range were treated? With a small sample size, the success rate might be very high by chance. I don't think you can compare Dogus to Serum unless you are sure that you are comparing the statistics for exactly the same treatment and group -- just a thought.


----------

